# Wall Unit/Bookcase project



## richjh (Jan 14, 2013)

I finished my basement wall unit/bookcase project. All wood except for MDF and 2X4’s was reclaimed from other sources. The main horizontal shelf board was from the back of a church pew that I got over 15 years ago for free. It is ¾” solid oak. I used some drawer fronts from a water bed base I made years ago to make the new doors for the left lower cabinet and new drawer fronts for the file drawers. The lower cabinets, glass doors and all the shelves were reclaimed wood from an oak entertainment center we had for a rear projection TV. The center light is from Ikea. Total cost of the project was around $300 US. 

I used nearly all of my woodworking tools for this project, table saw, 3 different routers, pocket hole cutter, chop saw, and jointer. The upper bookcase section was framed using 2X4's and covered by 1/2" MDF. I used a texture sprayer from Harbor Freight to match the existing knockdown wall texture.

I now have a reason to buy a new flat screen TV for the center opening.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Very nice job Rich,great use of reclaimed products.


----------



## Bodger96 (Mar 18, 2014)

One persons garbage is another's treasure. You have certainly proved that because you have made a treasure.

Regards Bob


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

A very nice project and great job!


----------



## richjh (Jan 14, 2013)

Thanks for the kind comments. I really enjoy this forum and have learned a lot from its members.


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

richjh said:


> I now have a reason to buy a new flat screen TV for the center opening.



Add a new tool for your shop to go with the TV ..... good job!


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

I love the outcome. Nice work


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Looks great Rich.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

nice work..


----------



## BCK (Feb 23, 2014)

right on...nice job...thx for sharing


----------



## John Bradshaw (Sep 12, 2010)

*Cabinet*

Top notch job!


----------



## berry (Oct 17, 2005)

Very nice work. A basement remodel is on my list, can you give us some detail about your design process? For example was it driven by items you wanted to display/store or your reclaimed material sizes or??? Fine work!


----------



## UlrichJ (Feb 16, 2012)

Great job!


----------



## RÖENTGEEP (Feb 18, 2014)

Brother John said:


> Top notch job!


+1, nice job. congrats.


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Hi, Rich. 

Nice use of recycled wood. BTW, do you also have a gym at your basement?


----------



## thomas1389 (Jan 4, 2012)

Very nice end result! Looks great!


----------



## twallace (Jan 15, 2012)

Well built, nice job.....but I would have preferred the wood finish it looked sweet.
I do have a serious liking for natural wood finish. But it still is a well built project. It does look rich, Rich.


----------

